# Fs 10' snow pusher, NJ



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

10' rubber edge snow pusher for sale, great condition. Asking 1200, photos in craigslist ad below.

https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/hvo/6056248112.html


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Great condition is a broad term


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cj7plowing said:


> Great condition is a broad term


Functional Condition tickle you better? Scrapes well, paint is not shiny.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Make an offer, needs to go asap!!!


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/hvo/6133441492.html

Make on offer, has to go ASAP


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Spray paint that biatch and make it look new .. 2 cans and you will have a mucb better chance to sell it


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

iceyman said:


> Spray paint that biatch and make it look new .. 2 cans and you will have a mucb better chance to sell it


Biatch, LMAO


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Any offers?


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Name your price,take it by the end of the month.
https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/hvo/6214615528.html


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

crazyboy said:


> Name your price,take it by the end of the month.
> https://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/hvo/6214615528.html


Somebody that can use that Biatch should pay $800.00. If there not sick of rubber edge. I would can't put on anything I own. Good Luck


----------

